# Jim's Living Room HT Equipment



## jswag (Feb 22, 2010)

TV: Samsung 46" LCD, LN46C630K1FXZA

Receiver: Onkyo TX-SR706

Blu-Ray: LG BD390

Speakers:
Main: DIY Zaph Audio ZA5.5tt
Center: DIY Zaph Audio Za5.3C
Surround: DIY Zaph Audio ZBM4
Sub: Atlantic Technology 172PBM

Remote: Harmony 650


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome aboard Jim! :wave: Looks like a good system! You can add it to a drop down menu on your profile as well via the control panel. You can find info on how to do that here. :T


----------

